# يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا



## hokka_2020 (6 فبراير 2009)

*يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

ياجماعة ياريت كله يدخل ع اللينك ده 
ونعرف ان حرام ننشر فيلم او شريط جديد 
اوكى دى خدمة لكن برده دى تعتبر سرقة اعمال 
لان ميصحش ابدا فيلم جديد او شريط جديد لسة نازل السوق ينزل ع النت 
واكيد الاعمال دى متكلفة امول كتيرة وده من اجل خدمة اسم ربنا ومبيصحش سرقة مجهود حد بجد 
وياريت ياجماعة كلنا ايدينا ف ايد بعض نمنع المهزلة دى وده عن طريق اننا منشجعش اللى بيعمل كده ومنحملش حاجة جديدة مسروقة ونازلة ع النت لان ده يعتبر اشتراك ف السرقة دى
*وياريت اللى يعرف منتدى يحط فيه الموضوع ده لنشر وجهة النظر و عقبات هذا الفعل  *
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*ده جزء من الجروب *
* نحن نحارب سارقى الاعمال المسيحيه على الانترنت 
تعالو معنا نفكر فى مستقبل انتاج الميديا المسيحيه هل سيقوم احد بأنتاج فيلم جيد يتكلف من المال الكثير دون ان يسترد تكاليف هذا الانتاج وهل سيسترد تكاليف انتاج العمل طالما هناك من يسرقه فور صدروه فى المكتبات اتوقع انه سوف يقل الانتاج تدريجيا كما هو حادث الان او ان يقومو اشخاص ليست لهم علاقه بالانتاج المسيحى بأنتاج اعمال هابطه يتم بيع القليل منها فى اول صدورها ويكتشف الجميع انها لا ترقى للمستوى بعد ان يشتروها لكن منتجها سوف يكون رابح لانه لا ينفق على هذا العمل الا القليل
تعالو نفكر فى امور اخرى مثل المواهب من الشباب من اصوات جميله او مواهب تمثيل او كتابه او تأليف موسيقى ...الخ من سيقوم بأنتاج اعملهم طالما هنال مجازفه فى الانتاج لان العمل يسرق على النت فور صدور 
الغريب ان هؤلاءاقصد سارقى هذه الاعمال لهم وجهة نظر هى انهم لا يستفيدون ماديا من نقل هذه الافلام والترانيم فهم يقومون بنقلها على سبيل الخدمه هل هذا يعقل هل احد يتخيل ان يأخد شخص بيتك لمبرر انه سوف يستخدمه فى الخدمه ويرميك انت واسرتك فى الشارع 
هل تتخيل ان نقوم بالسرقه مثلا لاطعام اخوة الرب
وهل احد يتوقع ان شخص السيد المسيح المثل والذى نحمل صورته ان يقوم بهذا العمل فأى خدمه هذه القائمه على سرقة تعب واموال الاخرين
ارجو ان تشاركونا*
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

 كده احنا بنهدم الانتاج المسيحى 
وف الاخر مش هنلاقى انتاج مسيحى 
بجد بجد ارجوا الدخول ع اللينك للاهمية 

معا ضد سرقة الاعمال المسيحية وان نوقف ونضع حد لهذه المهزلة وهذا من اجل استمرار الانتاج المسيحى والخدمة المسيحية 
ارجوا من الجميع الاشتراك برأيه 
لان اراء الناس اكيد اكيد تهمنا 

​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

كلامك صح بجد ولازم نفكر فى دى كويس اووى  بجد وانا كان عن  نفسى  مش  كنت  باخد    بالى  من   النقطه دى  خالص   بس  ناو   هحسبها    صح   عشان  بجد  الناس  دى  بتتعب  اوى   عشان تطلع   الحاجه  فى  احسن     صوره واحنا بكل ببساطه بناخد  الحاجه دى ومش    حاسين  بيها عمتا  بجد لازم نفكر صح بجد وانا بجد  على نفسى مش   هعمل كدا خالص عشان لاما كورال كنستنا نزل الشريط بتاع انتا الوحيد اتنشر جامد جدا ومش حقق اى حاجه خالص وكنت مضايق جدن وده بقالو فتره بس ناو انا رفعتو  عشان خلاااااص عدا عليه فتره فبجد كلنا لازم نمنع ده عشان بجد ده  حرام اوى


----------



## BeBo0o0o (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

وعلى فكره اى حاجه جديده انا برفعها متاكد انها عدا عليها فتره وهى بتبقا موجوده على مواقع الترانيم فانا مش بشترى او استعير واوزع عشان بجد  دى  تعتبر سرقه وربنا مش يرضا بده ابدا ان ناخد تعب حد فلازم اللى   يخدم    يخدم صح  ومش   يعمل  حاجه زى دى


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*فى قسم الترانيم هنا   
حذفنا كتير من الشرايط بسبب اعتراض المنتجين على وجودها 
زى شريط غالى عليك - نخبة من المرنمين 
شريط عارفنى - هايدى منتصر 
شريط جيت للعالم -فاديا بزى
دول اللى فاكرهم دلوقتى 
موقفنا ثابت من اى شريط ترانيم نلاقى اعتراضات على وجوده 
حتى لو من عضو  اول مشاركة ليه بتكون الاعتراض 
اما بخصوص الناس اللى بتحط  الافلام او الشرايط  اول ما تنزل 
فطبعا بيقللو من ايراد بيع تلك المنتجات 
دة ان كان السبب فى انتاجها الخدمة 
مش الربح 

*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

_شكرا كتييير هوكا لتنبيهاتك
يسوع يحافظ على كل اعمال اولاده​_


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

ميرسي هوكا للتنبيه
وانا ملاحظة ان فعلا فى المنتدى المشرفين بيراعوا ده خالص
وربنا يساعدهم بجد على خدمتهم
ويعوض تعب محبتهم​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*شكرااااااااااااااا على التنبيه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mark (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

يا باشا شكرا على التنبيه بس بجد متقولش التنبيه دة فى منتدى زى دة كل اعضاؤه ناس شغالة وخايفة  على بعضها ، دول مشرفين وقائدين ملهمش حل فى كل حاجة ... وربنا يباركك ويباركهم ويحافظ على اولاده .....


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

يا مارك انا حاطة الموضوع ده مجرد للتنبيه 
وكمان عشان انا عارفة ان المنتدى ده محبوب وناس كتيرة بتشارك فيه حطيت الموضوع ده لمجرد التنبيه ولمجر ان ممكن حد من الناس اللى بتنشر الاعمال دى وهى فاكرة ان ده خدمة تشوف التنبيه ده وتفهم هى بتعمل ده
مش قصدى خالص اجرح ف المنتدى انت فهمت غلط ومشرفنا الجميل برده فهم قصدى غلط 
انا كاتبة ايدينا ف ايد بعض طالبة منكم نشر الموضوع ده ف المنتديات اللى تعرفوها لان الموضوع بجد خطير  ​انا بحب كل اعضاء المنتدى من كبيره لصغيره وبحب المنتدى جدا​اما يا مشرفنا العزيز جميل منكم العمل اللى عملتوه ده وده انا واثقة منه من قبل اما اعرف بموضوع سرقة الاعمال ده اساسا 
اما بالنسبة للمنتج من ناحية عمل الافلام للخدمة مش للربح العملية متصلة 
لانه كان ممكن يعمل مسرحية وتتسجل وده طبعا تكلفته اقل بكتير او بالنسبة للشريط كان ممكن يعمل حفل كورال 
لكن هو فضل انه يعمل عمل كبير ويبقى الانتاج المسيحى ليه اسمه زى اى انتاج عادى وبقت فيه حاجة اسمها ميديا مسيحية  .  وهو فضل انه يخدم ربنا ويزود وزنته واصبح الانتاج ده عمله وده فى سبيل الخدمة وف نفس الوقت حرام يخسر اللى عمله 
والمنتج كان ممكن يدفع الفلوس دى فى حاجة مضمونة ومش هيجى منها وجع القلب لكن هو من محبته للخدمة حب يساعد الموهوبين انهم يزودوا وزنتهم ف الصوت الجميل فى الترانيم بدل الاغانى والحاجات التانية دى ومش من جزاءه ابدأ اننا نخسره عمله او نهدم حياته ونضيع امواله بكل سهولة لان بجانب كمان الاموال المنتج بيتعب ف الافلام زى الممثلين ويمكن اكتر وبالنسبة للشرايط المنتج بيتعب فى اختيار الكاتب والملحن والموزع والعازف والمرنم ..... والخ . ومن العدل ان ميكنش ده المقابل 
وكمان ماهو لو كل فيلم عمله او كل شريط عمله خسر فيه مش هيبقى معاه فلوس تانى ينتج وكمان ممكن ميلاقيش نفسه ف العمل ده فيغير عمله وبالتالى الانتاج المسيحى هيقل ومش هيبقى فيه انتاج مسيحى 

والقصد ان الانتاج المسيحى ممكن ينهدم بالسبب ده 
والغرض التنبيه لليقرى الموضوع مش اكتر ده منتدانا اللى بنحبه ومحدش يقدر يقول عليه حاجة هو واعضاء وانا كمان عضوة من الاعضاء دول يعنى لو انا قصدى حاجة يبقى ده عليا انا كمان وانا بكررها انا واحدة من المنتدى ومقصدش حاجة تمسه ولو انا كنت اقصد ده يبقى انا مستاهلش عضويته ولا عضويته المباركة 
لكن الغرض باين من العنوان اننا نوقف ده مع بعض مش التجريح فى حد 
اشكركم جدا ع الرد وعلى ارائكم 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

وميرسى اوى لجميع اللى اشتركوا بأرائهم​


----------



## anosh (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*اتوقع انه سوف يقل الانتاج تدريجيا كما هو حادث الان​* ..... *هوكا انا معاكى بجد لان اى حد بينتج شريط سواء كانت من تمويل كنيسة او تمويل شخصى للمرنم او حتى لو شركة انتاج من حق اى ممول انه يسترد فلوسه و يكسب كمان لكن للاسف دلوقتى انا عن نفسى و زى كتتتتتتير بيدفعوا و يكلفوا و فى الاخر واحد يشترى نسخه واحده و يرميه على النت و كده خلاص خلص الموضوع من انتاج و انتشار و بيع و كل حااااجه بجد حاجه مؤسفه للانتاج المسيحى و للاسف ان الموضوع مش منتشر غير فى مصر ... بقى بجد الواحد خايف انه يتعب و يحضر و يدفع و يسهر و يروح و يجى و فى الاخر مافيش جنيه بيرجع تااااااااانى طيب الاستمرار هايكون منين بعد كده ... للاسف الموضوع ده ماحدش بيحس بيه غير الناس اللى فى قلب الموضوع زينا ...... فاياريت بجد اى حد فعلا يشترى اى شريط جديد لسه نازل يستنى عليه مش يفرح انه اول واحد حرقه على النت ... بجد على اد ما الشرايط ديه ممكن تكون سبب بركه لناس كتير بس هى مكلفه اكتر ... و ربنا يدبر الصالح   ...... و ميرسى هوكا  انك بتحاولى تدافعى عن الانتاج المسيحى ..... ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك ياقمر*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

ميرسى لردك يا انجى اوى 
فعلا المواضيع دى متعبة للغاية مش بس فلوس وبس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر 
شكرا لمرورك الجميل والمفيد ده​


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



hokka_2020 قال:


> يا مارك انا حاطة الموضوع ده مجرد للتنبيه
> وكمان عشان انا عارفة ان المنتدى ده محبوب وناس كتيرة بتشارك فيه حطيت الموضوع ده لمجرد التنبيه ولمجر ان ممكن حد من الناس اللى بتنشر الاعمال دى وهى فاكرة ان ده خدمة تشوف التنبيه ده وتفهم هى بتعمل ده
> مش قصدى خالص اجرح ف المنتدى انت فهمت غلط ومشرفنا الجميل برده فهم قصدى غلط
> فهمت صح وحبيت اوضح وجهه نظر الادارة بس
> ...



احنا مفهمناش انك بتهاجمى المنتدى
كل اللى حصل انه انا عرضت اللى احنا بنعمله فى المنتدى تجاه اى حاله من الحالات اللى انتى جايه تنبهى عنها 
وعارفين انك بتحبى المنتدى ازاى 
وابقى سلميلى على مينا 
ههههههه 
​


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> احنا مفهمناش انك بتهاجمى المنتدى
> كل اللى حصل انه انا عرضت اللى احنا بنعمله فى المنتدى تجاه اى حاله من الحالات اللى انتى جايه تنبهى عنها
> وعارفين انك بتحبى المنتدى ازاى
> وابقى سلميلى على مينا
> ...



 ميرسى لردك يا جورج 
انا حبيت اوضح الفكرة مش اكتر 
ويوصل السلام هقوله هههههههه ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

بس برده التعب اللى ممكن الناس تتعبه ف العمل لا يقدر بثمن 
وموضوع اللحن وكده متفتكرش ان الكل سيستم واحد . لا كل واحد مختلف عن الاخر 
وكمان الواحد بيحاول يعمل احسن حاجة عشان تلبمس قلوب الناس وتعجبهم 
وده ميكونش الرد ليهم وده مش جزاء حد حب يعمل عمل دينى بدل اى عمل اخر 
وبجد بجد الموضوع ده مش على الانتاج بس 
ده بكده مهندسين الصوت شغلهم هيقل اما الانتاج يقل 
والملحنين والموزعين والمؤلفين ومش بعيد يتجهوا للاجاه اخر يعيشوا منه 
وفى الاخر كل اللى هنطلع بيه ان الاسم الكبير للميديا المسيحية والانتاج المسيحى اللى شركات بياخدوا جوائز فيه باسم ربنا وباسم الانتاج المسيحى هينحدر تدريجيا وهيبقى شبه منعدم 
وده حرام يحصل بعد كل النجاح اللى اتحقق ف الانتاج المسيحى حاجات كتيرة ممكن تحصل لو الانتاج المسيحى وقع ولو حد كان بيفكر ينتج عمل دينى ممكن يتراجع 
هتقولى الخدمة والربح الاتنين متصلين ببعض لكن تفرق ان الواحد يقول الهدف الاكبر الخدمة 
بجد بجد دى مشكلة بجد​


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



> بس برده التعب اللى ممكن الناس تتعبه ف العمل لا يقدر بثمن
> وموضوع اللحن وكده متفتكرش ان الكل سيستم واحد . لا كل واحد مختلف عن الاخر
> وكمان الواحد بيحاول يعمل احسن حاجة عشان تلبمس قلوب الناس وتعجبهم
> وده ميكونش الرد ليهم وده مش جزاء حد حب يعمل عمل دينى بدل اى عمل اخر
> ...


*مينفعش تقولى ان هدفى مش  الربح  وتنزل السي دى ب 30 جنيه  بالنسبة للافلام 
مينفعش  ترفض التبرع بالاعمال وانه لازم تاخد فلوس علشان ناخد شغلك وتيجى تقولى انا بخدم مش عامل مؤسسه ربحيه 
يعنى انا لو هخش سينما اتفر على فيلم هدفع 20 جنيه 
لو هشترى سي دى لفيلم عادى هدفع 20 جنيه 
الخدمة لا تهدف لتحقيق الربح 
اخدناها كدة فى الجامعه 
المفروض يكون فيه هدف اسمى من هدف
هدفك الاول الخدمة 
تانى اهدافك تغطية تكاليف العمل 
لكن هما بيحطو عده اهداف اوليه  
اهمهم المنافسه مع الشركات التانيه  
وانه لازم علشان تدينى كلمات ترنيمة تكتب عقد 
خوفا من انك تدى الكلمات دى لشركة تانيه 
ويبقا فيه مشاكل
تانى حاجة انه مش مهم العمل يبقا فى انهى مكتبات كنسيه 
المهم انه مينزلش على النت ببلاش
يعنى ممكن ننزله لكنايس المناطق الراقيه 
ولبعض الاديرة اللى بتستقبل عدد كبير من الزوار 
ومش اشكال باقى المناطق 
الموضوع كأنتاج بيختلف تماما 
احنا مش جوة دايرة الانتاج
وكمان انا ضد اننا نصرف مليون او اتنين او تلاته على فيلم  وفى نفس يوم نزوله نلاقيه على النت على اكتر من سيرفر  
كنت دايما اكتب بعد ما اشيل اللينكات من مواضيع الشرايط الجديدة اننا هنستنى اما يبقا مسموحلنا اننا ننزل الشرايط دى
منهم شريط غالى عليك بقاله اكتر من سنه 
كلهم هجمو علينا اول ما نزلناه 
ودلوقتى احنا مش على الساحه 
مش فى دماغهم اصلا انهم يوزعو الشريط
هما خلاص لمو الفلوس وبدأو فى انتاج الجديد  والقديم ممكن نردم عليه 
مفيش ادنى مشاكل 
*​


----------



## eng_shady (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

موضوع جميل جدا  و كلام حلو
بس تطبيقة صعب اوي
في نقطة مهمة قلتها *ان كدة الانتاج المسيحي ممكن يقف* و هو دة الكلام الي خوفني بجد
من كام اسبوع فكرت في الحكاية دي و انا رايح اعترف علي فكرة
كنت ناوي اقل لابونا انا نزلت فيلم ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشي
بس قلت لا اية الي انا هقولة دة انت شجعتني
عندي اعتراف ببتاع 30  /  40 جيجا في الاعتراف الجاي
هههههه


----------



## cobcob (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*الحقيقة  انا مش هاعترض على الهدف الاساسى من الموضوع
وهو اننا مننزلش الشرايط الجديدة عشان تاخد فرصتها فى البيع
ولو ان فى حقيقة مهمة جدا بس خليها بينى وبينكم
انا شخصيا بحرص على شرا السيديهات اللى بتعجبنى
وكنت برضه بجيب كميات من شرايط الترانيم 
لكن فى ناس تانية حتى لو الشريط اتأخر نزوله على النت هايستنوه لما ينزل
بيكونو حاطين فى دماغهم انهم مش هايشتروه فى كل الاحوال 
يعمى مسألة الشرا دى بصراحة كده مسألة مزاج 
ده بالنسبة للنقطة الولى بتاعت شرا السيديهات

بالنسبة لموضوع التكلفة بقى والكلام ده
انا آسفة جدا جدا جدا جدا
انا مش متفقة معاكم
لو هاتتكلمو فى الفلوس اشطبوا من فكركم كلمة خدمة
كلمة (خدمة) ماتمشيش مع كلمة (مكسب مادى)
المواهب اللى ربنا بيدبهالنا ممكن نكسب من خلالها
لكن مانقولش ساعتها اننا بنخدم بيها 
انا عارفة ان كلامى ده هايزعل ناس ويثير اعتراض جامد جدا
بس اشمعنا بنتكلم عن المكسب فى الميديا بس
يعنى لما نكتب ورقة ولا مجلة لخدمتى نحاسبهم على الكتابة بتاعت الورقة زى مكتب الكومبيوتر 
لما نروح الخدمة نحاسب  الكنيسة على الوقت اللى بنقديه فى الخدمة
الميديا المسيحية هى الوعظ المرئى والمسموع
هل احنا عاوزين مكسب مادى  من توصيل كلمة ربنا ؟؟؟
مواهبنا دى ربنا ادهالنا مجانا عشان نمجد اسمه بيها​*
*[q-bible]مَجَّاناً أَخَذْتُمْ مَجَّاناً أَعْطُوا. مت10:8 [/q-bible]​*
*دى وجهة نظرى الشخصية وارجو انها متزعلش حد​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> *مينفعش تقولى ان هدفى مش  الربح  وتنزل السي دى ب 30 جنيه  بالنسبة للافلام
> مينفعش  ترفض التبرع بالاعمال وانه لازم تاخد فلوس علشان ناخد شغلك وتيجى تقولى انا بخدم مش عامل مؤسسه ربحيه
> يعنى انا لو هخش سينما اتفر على فيلم هدفع 20 جنيه
> لو هشترى سي دى لفيلم عادى هدفع 20 جنيه
> ...



  بجد كلامك صح جدا وده فعلا بيحصل مش هقولك انه مبيحصلش 
لكن احنا لو اخدناها من الناحية دى وتدخلنا فى نطاق الانتاج وايه الهدف والكلام ده بجد بجد الانتاج المسيحى هيقع 
وبجد حتى لو هدفهم الربح 
يبقى احسن يحققوا الهدف ده بإنتاج اعمال دينية ويكون فيه انتاج دينى افضل اما نكون قاعدين كده ومفيش اى اعمال دينية
والناس احنا مش هنقدر نغيرها وكل منتج بيمشى بدماغه
وده مش معناه خالص اننا نرفع الاعمال دى ع النت وهى لسة جديدة 
اما بالنسبة للتوزيع وفى مناطق معينة انا شخصيا بشوف الشرايط عادى موجودة فى مناطق كتيرة ومن جميع الطبقات والصراحة انامليش فى موضوع توزيع الشرايط اوى ومش هكتر ف الكلام فيه 
بس حتى لو كان الهدف الربح دى بترجع للمنتج مش لينا 
وفى حالة ان السى دى غالى ومش حقق اهدافه او ملهوش مبيعات جامدة هيعدى عليه وقته وخلاص وساعتها هنكون احنا عملنا واجبنا ونقدر بعد كده ننزله ع النت عادى 
لانه هو اما هيلاقى ان الموضوع ده مش بيحقق مبيعات هيحس ان فيه حاجة غلط 
لكن لو كل عمل نزل احنا حاسين ان هدفه الربح ونزل ع النت وكمان كان ثمنه غالى 
هو مش هيحس بموضوع الغلى ف السعر والكلام ده 
لكن احنا نسيبه مع نفسه وهو اكيد هيعقلها 
وطبعا انا عارفة قصدك انك عاوز توضح ان هدف معظم المنتجين الربح مش الخدمة 
واننا المفروض مننشرش عمل ع النت فى لحظة تسويقه 
وبجد بجد بشكرك على رأيك لانه فعلا صحيح ومش هقولك انه مش بيحصل . لا بيحصل   ​


----------



## medhat333 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## hokka_2020 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



cobcob قال:


> *الحقيقة  انا مش هاعترض على الهدف الاساسى من الموضوع
> وهو اننا مننزلش الشرايط الجديدة عشان تاخد فرصتها فى البيع
> ولو ان فى حقيقة مهمة جدا بس خليها بينى وبينكم
> انا شخصيا بحرص على شرا السيديهات اللى بتعجبنى
> ...



وجهة نظر تحترم ومفيش حاجة فيها تزعل خالص 
لكن هولك على حاجة بالنسبة للتكلفة وكده 
معظم المؤلفين والملحنين والموزعين بيأدو عملهم للميديا (القنوات المسيحية) وللخدمة فى الكنيسة بدون اى مقابل مادى 
حتى كبار المرنمين اما بيروحوا يرنموا فى حفلة فى كنيسة مبيخدوش اى مقابل مادى طبعا بأستثناء شخصيات معينة وهما مش كتير خالص عشان  تكون كل حاجة واضحة 
لكن بالنسبة لموضوع الشريط والافلام ده يعتبر شغل على اد ماهو ممكن يكون خدمة 
بجد موضوع الشرايط ده بيختلف تماما  عن الخدمة ف الكنائس وتقديم الحفلات  
يعنى تخيلى واحد ملهوش غير ف الموسيقى  وواحد تانى ملهوش ف التأليف  وغيره وغيره 
تفتكرى هيعيشوا ازاى   وده برده طريق للاهتمام بالمواهب ف حاجة تنفع دينهم احسن من التوجه للعمل بره المجال الدينى 
بلاش ده المذيعين و المصورين وغيره وغيره فى القنوات كل وقتهم مشغول ف العمل ده تفتكرى برده هيعيشوا منين لو اخدوها من ناحية الخدمة 
اصل بصى الخدمة فى الكنائس غير خالص الانتاج 
اوكى دى خدمة بس مينفعش منتج شغله كله انتاج يشتغل بدون مقابل او فى اى حالة تانية
ولو فعلا الناس كلها اخدتها من الناحية دى 
من الاحتمال الكبير مكونش فيه شغل فى الحاجات دى كتير لانهم اكيد هيبحثوا عن مصدر رزق 
وكل واحد طبعا بيبقى ليه مسؤولياته 

اشكرك جدا عن رأيك وياريت لو فيه تعليق على كلامى انا منتظراه عشان نفهم وجهات نظر بعض​


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



hokka_2020 قال:


> بجد كلامك صح جدا وده فعلا بيحصل مش هقولك انه مبيحصلش
> لكن احنا لو اخدناها من الناحية دى وتدخلنا فى نطاق الانتاج وايه الهدف والكلام ده بجد بجد الانتاج المسيحى هيقع
> وبجد حتى لو هدفهم الربح
> يبقى احسن يحققوا الهدف ده بإنتاج اعمال دينية ويكون فيه انتاج دينى افضل اما نكون قاعدين كده ومفيش اى اعمال دينية
> ...


لو هدفهم الربح ميقولوش شيل علشان الخدمه تستمر 
مفيش خدمة هدفها الربح 
وان كان هدفهم التجارة بالاعمال الدينيه تحت مسمى الخدمة وتطوير الميديا المسيحيه 
فربنا شايف وعارف كل حاجة وهو يتصرف معاهم 
فيه ناس كتير متقدرش تدفع تمن السي دى وعندها نت 
يعنى وصله الانترنت فى الشهر ب 20 جنيه 
ومش هنحرمهم  من حاجة 
طالما الحكايه بقت تجارة وارباح وكدة 
اللى بيضايقنى منهم انهم بجحين اوى بجد 
منتج وجاى يقولى انا ملمتش فلوس ويقولى شيله من اجل استمرار الخدمه 
ما هو يا اما ملمتش فلوس وعاوز  تلم فلوس 
يا اما الخدمه 
ليه الازدواجيه فى الكلام 
هدفك الخدمة 
اقبل اعمال الناس ببلاش وكتير جدا بيجو يعرضو اعمالهم على الناس ومش بيقبلوها مجانا 
ولا انت غاوى تدفع فلوس 
الكلام مش موجه ليكى يا هوكا انا موجهه للزوار اللى بيخشو هنا وكتير منهم ليهم علاقات بالمنتجين وفيه منتجين كمان بيخشو هنا 
حطو ربنا قدام عينيكم 
يا تخدم يا تكسب 
عاوز تخدم ربنا متقولش خسرت كام فى خدمتك 
عاوز تكسب متقولش بخدم 
سلام ونعمه 
​


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



> معظم المؤلفين والملحنين والموزعين بيأدو عملهم للميديا (القنوات المسيحية) وللخدمة فى الكنيسة بدون اى مقابل مادى


القنوات اه 
مع شركات الانتاج لاااااااااا


----------



## hokka_2020 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> لو هدفهم الربح ميقولوش شيل علشان الخدمه تستمر
> مفيش خدمة هدفها الربح
> وان كان هدفهم التجارة بالاعمال الدينيه تحت مسمى الخدمة وتطوير الميديا المسيحيه
> فربنا شايف وعارف كل حاجة وهو يتصرف معاهم
> ...



 كل اللى اقدر اقوله ربنا ينور بصيرة كل واحد 
بس برده ارجع واقول ان كل واحد يعمل واجبه وملهوش دعوة بغيره لان ربنا زى ما هيحاسبه عن عمله هيحاسب كل واحد برده عن عمله 
احنا برده ياجماعة نحط قدامنا ربنا زى ما بنطلب من غيرنا ان يحطوا قدامهم ربنا 
ويااااارب نور بصيرة كل واحد مش شايف بيعمل ايه 

بس بجد كل واحد فينا يعمل اللى عليه وربنا هو هيدبرها 
واذا كان ع الموهوبين فهما كتير بس لو ارادة ربنا ان واحد موهب هيظهر والناس هتسمعه ارادته هتكون 
وكل واحد فينا يصلى من اجل الخدمة 

​


----------



## hokka_2020 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> القنوات اه
> مع شركات الانتاج لاااااااااا



 ايوة طبعا شركات الانتاج لا 
لان شركات الانتاج تفرق عن القنوات والخدمة فى الكنائس 
احنا كنا ممكن نقضيها حفلات لكن موضوع الشرايط والافلام سهل حاجة واحد وهى ان كل واحد يشوف العمل لان ممكن تكون حفلة فى مكان بعيد ومحدش يسمع عنها 
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الاتجاه للانتاج والكلام ده 
المنتج مجبر انه يدفع لانه بيجيب معدات وبيأجرها عشان يصور بيها 
وبرده ف الشرايط بعد اما بيجمع الترانيم وتتحفظ بيأجر وقت ف الاستوديو 
وطبعا الاستوديو مكلف واكيد مش هيسجلوا للشرايط كده عادى 
لكن ممكن لو تبع الكنيسة ممكن تبقى من غير فلوس وده برده مش ف كل الاستوديوهات 

طبعا الانتاج موضوع متعب جدا ومكلف وزى اما فلان عاوز يعمل عمل ويكسب منه غيره برده لازم يستفيد من اللى بيعملوا نفس العمل 

وف الاخر اقولك اما يفكروا انهم يعملووا حاجة يكسبوا منها عن طريق الاعمال الدينية احسن من انهم يعملوا بره المجال ده 
اما بالنسبة للهدف بتاعهم دى حاجة بينهم وبين ربنا 
وربنا ينور البصيرة ​


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*المشاكل فى الانتاج لا حصر لها 
والتوزيع لخارج مصر مش موجود 
رغم انه فيه ناس اسمهم اقباط المهجر 
مش فى الدماغ خالص
ومش اشكال ان الاعمال دى توصلهم 
ومش مهم انهم يورو اولادهم اجدادهم القديسيين وتضحيتهم من اجل الايمان 
دة كله عند المنتجين مش اشكال 
واحنا هنا بنوصلهم من خلال النت 
فيه كمان ناس معينه فى بعض مكتبات الكنايس  بتعمل الاتى 
تاخد الفيلم ابو 25 جنيه على سيدهيتين  وتضغط حجمه علشان يتحط على سي دى واحد 
وتشترى سيديهات ال50 واحدة ب 35 جنيه 
وتنسخ عليه الفيلم وتبيعه ب 7 جنيه الفيلم 
الكلام دة اتقالى من عضو معانا هنا فى المنتدى اشترى الفيلم على سي دى واحد ب 7 جنيه 
ولاقاه فى مكان تانى  ب 25 جنيه 
عاوز تعليق !!!
*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> *المشاكل فى الانتاج لا حصر لها
> والتوزيع لخارج مصر مش موجود
> رغم انه فيه ناس اسمهم اقباط المهجر
> مش فى الدماغ خالص
> ...


بص هقولك حاجة 
اولا موضوع التوزيع خارج مصر ده موجود  وفيه شرايط اتزعت ف استراليا وكندا اووووووكى
فلنفرض انهم اساسا مبيوزعوش لخارج مصر 
هما مش بيقولوا احنا مش عايزنهم يترفعوا ع النت هما عايزين العمل ياخد فرصته فى السوق
اما بالنسبة للمكتبات اللى بتضغط الفيلم ياترى بتعمل العملية دى فى  لحظة التسويق ولا بعدها بفترة ؟   اكيد بعدها بفترة 
المقصود ان المفروض كل حاجة ليها وقتها نسيب التسويق ياخد وقته وبعد كده ننشر العمل ع النت 
نعتبر العمل اتأخر نزوله كام شهر كده وبعد كده ننزله ع النت 
ولا انت ايه رأيك؟   ​


----------



## vlad100001 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

_*شكرا كتير للموضوع .ممكن ادارة المنتدى تراسل المنتج قبل ما تنزل الشريط لو وافق تنزلة ولو رفض نمنع نزولة لان المنتجين مش هيدخلو كل المنتديات يدور على الشرايط لان فى مئات ويمكن الوف المنتديات المسيحية *_​


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



> بص هقولك حاجة
> اولا موضوع التوزيع خارج مصر ده موجود  وفيه شرايط اتزعت ف استراليا وكندا اووووووكى
> فلنفرض انهم اساسا مبيوزعوش لخارج مصر
> هما مش بيقولوا احنا مش عايزنهم يترفعوا ع النت هما عايزين العمل ياخد فرصته فى السوق
> ...


*انا بتكلم عن شرايط وافلام 
والتوزيع لو كان موجود فهو موجود بشكل بسيط جدا جدا جدا  
فى بعض الدول والبعض الاخر لا 
اما حكاية المكتبات دى فهو فى نفس الوقت اللى بيتباع فى المكتبة دى ب 7 جنيه بيتباع فى المكتبة التانيه ب 25 جنيه 
احنا  من قوانينا  كقسم ترانيم اننا مش بنسمح بنزول الاعمال الجديدة فى حاله اعتراض المنتجين على وجودها  الا بعد 6 شهور مش شهر واحد 
وفيه حاجات نزلتها بعد نزولها بحوالى سنه ونص 
وبرضه اعترضو 
هل من مفسر ؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



> _*شكرا كتير للموضوع .ممكن ادارة المنتدى تراسل المنتج قبل ما تنزل الشريط لو وافق تنزلة ولو رفض نمنع نزولة لان المنتجين مش هيدخلو كل المنتديات يدور على الشرايط لان فى مئات ويمكن الوف المنتديات المسيحية *_


*اما شريطة بينزل على المنتديات بيجى جرى يقول شيلو 
ولو راسلته بعدها بقرن مش هيرد عليك 
هو بس بيجرى على النت اول ما يعرف ان الشريط على المنتديات 
وفى المنتديات التانيه بيشوفو مشاركات المنتج يقومو حاذفينها ويخلو الموضوع عادى 
اما هنا فالامر مختلف 

*​


----------



## anosh (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*عايزه اقول حاجه كان فيه مثل بيقول تعرف فلان ياجحا قال اه قاله عاشرته قاله لا قاله تبقى ماتعرفهوش ....... اى حد مادخلش استديو قبل كده كانت الساعه فيه بـ 100 او بــ 120 جنيه ولا حاول انه يوزع ترنيمة علشان شريط و لا حتى حاول ان ينتج لنفسه شريط و حسب تكلفته لاقى نفسه هايخرج من بيته 000 7 او 000 8 جنيه على الاقل مايقدرش يتكلم و يحكم على ظروف و حاااااااال الناس اللى بتشتغل فى المجال ده ... بجد فيه فرق بين خدمتنا فى الكنيسة و بين انتاج اى عمل ساعات بتكون الكنيسة هى اللى انتجت الشريط و ربح الشريط او الدخل منه رايح لاخوة الرب طيب لما كنيسة تخرج الوف كام الف علشان الشريط من غير اى مكسب او ربح ولو حتى جنيه مش ده يبقى حرام اى مرنم لما يكون عايز يخلق لنفسه فرصه يبدا بيها و يشق طريقه و ينتج لنفسه و يخرج من بيته 1000جنيه مش يبقى حرام انه مايرجعش ولا جنيه منهم ...احنا مالناش دعوه بشركات الانتاج لان الكيان التجارى ده بيعرف ياخد حقه من السوق كويس جدا على الرغم من ان انتاج الشركات كمان الايام ديه قل جداااااااا لكن بجد ياجماعه فيه فرق لما تخدم او تصرف حتى على خدمتك من عشورك فى كنيستك و لما تقف تسجل فى الاستديو و تاخد مثلا 40 ساعه تدفع فيهم 4000 جنيه بس تسجيل من غير توزيع موسيقى و طباعه و لا اى حاجه تانى .... الموضوع مش خدمه و مكسب الموضوع ان الخدمه خدمه و الشغل اللى بيدفع فيه فلوس شغل  ... مع العلم ان اى شريط او اى ترنيمة بتكون سبب بركه لينا و تعزيه فى اوقات الضيق بس ده مالوش دعوه بالانتاج اللى بجد لو انعدمت الامكانيات مش هانلاقى ولا شريط جديد نازل تانى و لا حد هايكتب و لا حد هايلحن و لا يوزع تانى و الاستديوهات تقفل و خلاص على كده ... ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يبارك خدمتكم امين . *​


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

محدش قال ميكسبوش
بس لو عاوزين يكسبو ياريت منحطش كلمة خدمة فى الكلام 
واحنا كل كلامنا على شركات الانتاج
اما الانتاج الفردى  فاحنا متكلمناش عنه 
لو هنتكلم عن الانتاج الفردى فبيكون الدعايا ليه مش بالقدر الكافى 
وبالتالى مبنعرفش انهى شريط قديم وانهى جديد 
وعلى فكرة الجنيه عند ربنا زى الالف 
احنا بنشيل الشرايط فى حالات الاعتراض على وجودها 
شريط غالى عليك اتفقت مع منتج الشريط اننا ننزله تانى وقت ما يسمح هو بكدة 
الشريط نزلته اول مرة فى فبراير 2008 
واحنا دلوقتى فبراير 2009 ولا حس ولا خبر 
انا عارف انك هتقدمى شريط بصوتك قريب يا انجى وانتى جوة المجال اكتر مننا 
ولكن هل المشكله فى الدفع 
ولا المشكله فى وصول كلمه ربنا من خلال العمل 
ايهما اكثر قيمة 
هل ينفع مثلا انى بخدم واجى اشتم واقول يا حراميه وسرقتو الشريط و و و و و 
هل ينفع يتقال ان الموسيقى الفلانيه للكنايس بتاعتنا بس ؟
كما حدث من عمانوئيل سعد عندما وضعنا موسيقته على المنتدى 
هل ينفع ان واحد ينتج الشريط ب 10000 جنيه وعندما يصل الى المبلغ اللى تم الانتاج بيه يسمح بوضع الشريط على الانترنت  للناس اللى معندهاش مقدرة او اللى توزيع الشريط لم يصل اليهم 
مش هيحصل 
لانه مش عاوز يخدم  عاوز يكسب 
اعرف ناس لا تفقه فى الموضوع شئ  وبتنتج شرايط ترانيم لانهم سمعو انها بتكسب 
الحصاد كثير والفعلة اللى بجد قليلين جدا 
ربنا يبارك تعبك والشريط يطلع حلو 
وان شاء الله هبقا اسرقه واحطه على المنتدى
ههههههههه 




​


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*انا بجد عاجبنى الموضوع ده للنقاش جداااااااا و انا محترمه رايك بس هاجاوب عليك جزء جزء 
انت قولت (اعرف ناس لا تفقه فى الموضوع شئ وبتنتج شرايط ترانيم لانهم سمعو انها بتكسب ) هو فعلا الناس ديه موجوده بس الحمد الله و الشكر لله الشرايط كلهاااااااااااا بقت بتضرب فى السوق و مافيش بيع ولا مكسب .... بس صدقنى انا اعرف واحد كان مش مسيحى الا باسمه بس و كان عمره مادخل كنيسة و عاش ضايع طول عمره لكن ربنا مد ايداه و رجعه لحظيرته تانى و الولد بقى فرحان و مبسوط من كتر ما كان هايضيع و ربنا رجعه من تانى لحضن كنيسته المهم الولد ده افتكر انه لما كان طفل فى مدارس الاحد ان صوته كان كويس و بياخد صولو حس بالحنين تانى للكورال و الترانيم من بعد مارجع و فعلا دخل كورال كنيسته فكر زى ماربنا خد بايداه و رجعه لحضنه و كنيسته انه يعمل شريط يمجد بيه اسم ربنا و هو اصلا صوته مش حلو اوى انه يعمل شريط فردى ولا فاهم حاجه اوى ولا عارف اسعار الترانيم من كلمات و الحان و توزيع فى السوق دلوقتى بس هو كان عايز يعمل شريط بصوته يمجد بيه رب المجد اللى وقف جنبه... صدقنى الولد ده بيدفع دم قبله دلوقتى و استلف فلوس علشان يكمل شريطه و انا لحنت له ترنيمة من عندى هديه لكن غيرى ضحك عليه علشان الولد ده مش عارف اسعار السوق اضحك عليه و دفع دم قلبه ... ممكن الولد ده يستمر انه يعمل شريط تانى و تالت و رابع و يفضل يمجد ربنا و يسبحه بكل شريط يعمله كأنه بيشكره على معجزته معاه  لكن تصور لو هو استلف فلوس علشان يكمل اول شريط و بعد مانزل المكتبات طبعا مافيش بيع فيه نت و مافيش و لا جنيه ربح تفتكر ممكن يكمل منين او يعمل شريطه التانى منين اهو ده مثلا حاله انا عاصرتها بنفسى ....  *​


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*هل ينفع يتقال ان الموسيقى الفلانيه للكنايس بتاعتنا بس ؟
كما حدث من عمانوئيل سعد عندما وضعنا موسيقته على المنتدى*​...*مع احترامى الشديد جدااااااااااااااااااااا مش من حق اى شخص انه ياخد او يحصل على توزيع ترانيم اى مرنم او موزع
 لان المستمع من حقه انه يحصل او يسمع الترانيم اللى نازله فى الشرايط لكن التوزيع ده من حق الموزع بس و  المرنم صاحب الشريط
 لان بمنتهى البساطه لو اى حد معاه التوزيع ممكن يسجل و ينزل شريط و خلاص طيب ليه نسمح لحد ياخد تعب حد تانى و ياخد حقه و بعدين التنافس و التميز هو اللى بيمز مرنم عن مرنم 
مش معقول  ان مرنم دفع فى توزيع ترنيمة واحده 500 جنية ان من السهل يسبها لاى حد كده لانه مش من باب العدل حد يدفع علشان يعمل شغله فى احسن صورة و حد تانى يجى ياخد تعبه لانه هو اللى فكر فى الموزع المناسب للترنيمة و هو اللى دور عليه و وصله و اتفق و فكر فى شكل التوزيع و هو اللى دفع دم قلبه فى الاخر ... و على فكره اى حد بيلحن لمرنم ترنيمة بيكتب تنازل على اللحن للحفاظ على الحقوق الفكريه ... 
كل شئ فى الدنيا ليه نظام ​*


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*بس لو عاوزين يكسبو ياريت منحطش كلمة خدمة فى الكلام *​ *مين قال ان انتاج شرايط الترانيم خدمه ... معنى كلمة خدمه انه عمل بيقدم بدون مقابل بدافع الحب
 زى خدمتنا فى كنيستنا انا بخدم ثانوى او اعدادى او اخوة رب او معوقين ديه خدمه بقدم عشور لخدمة الكورال او المسرح او اخوة الرب ديه خدمه و ديه فعلا اللى نقول ان الجنيه عند ربنا مابيروحش
 حتى ولو  بكتب او بلحن بدون مقابل لاشخاص ليس لديهم الامكانيات لان ربنا اللى ادانا الموهبه ديه من عنده مجانا ديه خدمه
 زى هنا فى المنتدى عندنا فيه ناس مننا بتكتب ترانيم بدون مقابل و ناس تانى بتلحن بدون مقابل مع ناس بتعمل شرايط كده احنا بنقدم خدمه نساعد بيها كل شخص محتاج انه يقدم ترانيمه لكن مش معاه كام الف علشان يخرج شريطه للنور 
 على فكرة شركات الانتاج بس هى اللى هدفها الربح المادى لان ده شغلها لو مافيش ربح الشركة هاتقفل 
لكن اى شخص او مرنم او اى انسان بسيط بيعمل شريط بيكون عايز يوصل من جواه رساله للناس اللى بتسمعه و ان شريطه يكون سبب بركه لناس كتير 
زى الولد اللى رجع و كان عايز يقول للناس كلها ان ربنا موجود و مش بينسى حد 
 و كل واحد من جواه بيكون طاير من الفرحه لما بيشوف ترنيمة فى شريطه بتتعرض فى كورال او حد بيسمعها  بس بصراحه كمان كل واحد بيعمل شريط بيكون نفسه انه حتى يلم حقه او تكلفته 
مش عايز يكسب زياده بس عايز يلم التكلفه علشان يستمر ويعمل تانى و تالت و يوصل هدفه و رسالته للناس كلها 
و يمجد ربنا على بموهبته ... لاننا بمنتهى البساطه احنا مش قاعدين على بنوك ههههههههه 
و ابقى نزل شريطى براحتك على المنتدى و انا مسامحه
 بس مسامحه فى ترنيمة واحده منه بس مش الشريط كله هههههههههه
بس انا عندى سؤال نفسى اعرف اجابته يعنى ايه خدمه فى شريط الترانيم سواء انتاج شركة او فرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> *انا بتكلم عن شرايط وافلام
> والتوزيع لو كان موجود فهو موجود بشكل بسيط جدا جدا جدا
> فى بعض الدول والبعض الاخر لا
> اما حكاية المكتبات دى فهو فى نفس الوقت اللى بيتباع فى المكتبة دى ب 7 جنيه بيتباع فى المكتبة التانيه ب 25 جنيه
> ...



انا على ما اظن موضوع التوزيع ده صعب اننا نقرر انه بسيط ولا لا 
بس انا شخصيا ف اى مكان بروحه بلاقى الشرايط موجودة حتىى بموزعين عاديين مش من شركة معروفة
وبالنسبة لموضوع السعر اللى ف المكتبة اللى بتبيع بسبعة جنيه عشان الضغط اللى عملتله للفيلم وكده 
اما التانية فهى بتبيع بالسعر العادى اللى الشركة حددته 
اما بالنسبة للاعتراضهم عن وجود الشريط ع النت بعد سنةة ونص دى حاجة احنا منقدرش نفسرها اوى لان ممكن تكون ظروف معينة اللى سببت القرار ده او ممكن يكون عن قصد


----------



## hokka_2020 (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

خدمة فى شريط ترانيم 
ع الرغم من ان الخدمة هى عمل اى شئ بدون مقابل زى ما انتى قلتى يا انجى 
بس اظن ان برده اما حد ينتج ويتعب ويسهر ويحفظ ويروح ويجى ويدور ويختار والموال ده كله لمجرد انه عايز يوصل كلمة للناس تمس قلوبهم وتغير حياة اشخاص
دى اكيد تحسب كخدمة 
ربنا مبياخدش اى حاجة بمعنى حرفى 
ربنا عاوز القلب ومدام واحد بيتعب ويدفع فلوس وزى ما انتى قلتى فيه ناس بتستلف بس فى قلبه توصيل كلمة لقلوب الناس 
اكيد ربنا هيقف جنبه وهيردله الفلوس دى الضعف سواء عن طريق التسويق اوى اى حاجة تانية 
 بالظبط اما تتبرعى بجزء من فلوسك بغرض انك تساعدى محتاج ربنا بيعوضك وبتلاقى خير نازل عليكى جامد 
مفيش حاجة فى المسيحية بتعريف حرفى 
كل حاجة لازم تبقى  بفهم وعقلانية وحكمة  ده ف اى حاجة مش الخدمة والمواضيع دى بس 

ياريت قصدى يكون وصل 
وكلامك جميل يا انجى 
بس ايه ده هى ساعة الاستوديو غليت بالسرعة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههه​


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

عندك حق كده احنا بنهدم الانتاج الفني المسيحي والموضوع خطير فعلا لان بعد كده المنتجين مش هينتجوا افلام ولا ترانيم لانهم بيخسروا ولان انتاجهم بيكون خدمه اكثر من انه ربح 
يا جماعه مش عايزين نخسر المنتجيين اللي بيقدموا الاعمال الدينيه لان في الاخر احنا الخسرانين


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

ربنا يدبر انشاء اللة وما نعملش كدة تانى 
ميرسى على الموضوع اخى ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

بصى يا هوكا بأمانه انا لاقيت استوديوهات الساعه فيها بـ 120 و كان فيه بــ 100 لكن طبعا ده خراب بيوت *ههههههههههه ... بس الحمد الله انى لاقيت الاستديو المناسب فى الاخر ارحم بكتير من كل الاسعار ديه شويه ... كل حاجه غليت مافيش حاجه ببركتها زى ماهى حتى الموزعين كل واحد بياخد شهره فى الوسط بيغلى كل يوم عن اليوم اللى قابله و مالهوش دعوه بالناس اللى بتدفع ههههههه نظام الغاوى ينقط بطيقته .... او لاجل الورد يدفع الزبون ... قصدى لاجل الورد ينسقى العليق .......ههههههههههههههههه و لسه ياما نشوف .*​


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*



انا بجد عاجبنى الموضوع ده للنقاش جداااااااا و انا محترمه رايك بس هاجاوب عليك جزء جزء 
انت قولت (اعرف ناس لا تفقه فى الموضوع شئ وبتنتج شرايط ترانيم لانهم سمعو انها بتكسب ) هو فعلا الناس ديه موجوده بس الحمد الله و الشكر لله الشرايط كلهاااااااااااا بقت بتضرب فى السوق و مافيش بيع ولا مكسب .... بس صدقنى انا اعرف واحد كان مش مسيحى الا باسمه بس و كان عمره مادخل كنيسة و عاش ضايع طول عمره لكن ربنا مد ايداه و رجعه لحظيرته تانى و الولد بقى فرحان و مبسوط من كتر ما كان هايضيع و ربنا رجعه من تانى لحضن كنيسته المهم الولد ده افتكر انه لما كان طفل فى مدارس الاحد ان صوته كان كويس و بياخد صولو حس بالحنين تانى للكورال و الترانيم من بعد مارجع و فعلا دخل كورال كنيسته فكر زى ماربنا خد بايداه و رجعه لحضنه و كنيسته انه يعمل شريط يمجد بيه اسم ربنا و هو اصلا صوته مش حلو اوى انه يعمل شريط فردى ولا فاهم حاجه اوى ولا عارف اسعار الترانيم من كلمات و الحان و توزيع فى السوق دلوقتى بس هو كان عايز يعمل شريط بصوته يمجد بيه رب المجد اللى وقف جنبه... صدقنى الولد ده بيدفع دم قبله دلوقتى و استلف فلوس علشان يكمل شريطه و انا لحنت له ترنيمة من عندى هديه لكن غيرى ضحك عليه علشان الولد ده مش عارف اسعار السوق اضحك عليه و دفع دم قلبه ... ممكن الولد ده يستمر انه يعمل شريط تانى و تالت و رابع و يفضل يمجد ربنا و يسبحه بكل شريط يعمله كأنه بيشكره على معجزته معاه لكن تصور لو هو استلف فلوس علشان يكمل اول شريط و بعد مانزل المكتبات طبعا مافيش بيع فيه نت و مافيش و لا جنيه ربح تفتكر ممكن يكمل منين او يعمل شريطه التانى منين اهو ده مثلا حاله انا عاصرتها بنفسى .... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يكون معاه ويقويه 
مقولتيش اسمه يعنى علشان نعرفه 
احنا بنتكلم عن المرنمين الكبار 
الحياة نفسها مبقتش سهله زى الاول 
الناس كلها بتوفر تمن الشريط او السي دى  
لانه فيه حاجات اولى 
المعيشة بظروفها بأزماتها اختلفت 
فمش ممكن يكون السبب لعدم الشرا هو النت بس 
مش كل الناس عندها نت *


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*



هل ينفع يتقال ان الموسيقى الفلانيه للكنايس بتاعتنا بس ؟
كما حدث من عمانوئيل سعد عندما وضعنا موسيقته على المنتدى
... 
مع احترامى الشديد جدااااااااااااااااااااا مش من حق اى شخص انه ياخد او يحصل على توزيع ترانيم اى مرنم او موزع
لان المستمع من حقه انه يحصل او يسمع الترانيم اللى نازله فى الشرايط لكن التوزيع ده من حق الموزع بس و المرنم صاحب الشريط
لان بمنتهى البساطه لو اى حد معاه التوزيع ممكن يسجل و ينزل شريط و خلاص طيب ليه نسمح لحد ياخد تعب حد تانى و ياخد حقه و بعدين التنافس و التميز هو اللى بيمز مرنم عن مرنم 
مش معقول ان مرنم دفع فى توزيع ترنيمة واحده 500 جنية ان من السهل يسبها لاى حد كده لانه مش من باب العدل حد يدفع علشان يعمل شغله فى احسن صورة و حد تانى يجى ياخد تعبه لانه هو اللى فكر فى الموزع المناسب للترنيمة و هو اللى دور عليه و وصله و اتفق و فكر فى شكل التوزيع و هو اللى دفع دم قلبه فى الاخر ... و على فكره اى حد بيلحن لمرنم ترنيمة بيكتب تنازل على اللحن للحفاظ على الحقوق الفكريه ... 
كل شئ فى الدنيا ليه نظام 


أنقر للتوسيع...

لو تابعتى حوارى معاه 
هو قالى انه مدى الموسيقى دى لناس  علشان يشتغلو بيها فى كنايسهم 
ومش مسموح تشتغلو بيها فى اى كنايس تانيه 
طيب انا اقول عنه ايه 
*​*
*


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



> *بس لو عاوزين يكسبو ياريت منحطش كلمة خدمة فى الكلام *
> *مين قال ان انتاج شرايط الترانيم خدمه ... معنى كلمة خدمه انه عمل بيقدم بدون مقابل بدافع الحب
> زى خدمتنا فى كنيستنا انا بخدم ثانوى او اعدادى او اخوة رب او معوقين ديه خدمه بقدم عشور لخدمة الكورال او المسرح او اخوة الرب ديه خدمه و ديه فعلا اللى نقول ان الجنيه عند ربنا مابيروحش
> حتى ولو بكتب او بلحن بدون مقابل لاشخاص ليس لديهم الامكانيات لان ربنا اللى ادانا الموهبه ديه من عنده مجانا ديه خدمه
> ...


ترنيمة واحدة ايه 
لا لا مش موافق 
يا الشريط كله يا بلاش 
هههههههههههههههههه 
بالنسبه لكلمه خدمه فانا كل واحد يجى يقولى شيل الشريط من اجل استمرار الخدمه 
عاوزة تعرفى فين الخدمه 
روحى اسئليهم


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



> انا على ما اظن موضوع التوزيع ده صعب اننا نقرر انه بسيط ولا لا
> بس انا شخصيا ف اى مكان بروحه بلاقى الشرايط موجودة حتىى بموزعين عاديين مش من شركة معروفة
> وبالنسبة لموضوع السعر اللى ف المكتبة اللى بتبيع بسبعة جنيه عشان الضغط اللى عملتله للفيلم وكده
> اما التانية فهى بتبيع بالسعر العادى اللى الشركة حددته
> اما بالنسبة للاعتراضهم عن وجود الشريط ع النت بعد سنةة ونص دى حاجة احنا منقدرش نفسرها اوى لان ممكن تكون ظروف معينة اللى سببت القرار ده او ممكن يكون عن قصد


ياما بنقابل ناس على النت برة مصر ومش لاقيين اى افلام او ترانيم جديدة 
هههههههه اما بالنسبه للشريط فهو موجود فى كل المنتديات التانيه 
لكن عندنا ممنوع


----------



## ROWIS (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

*وياتري حضرتك مش بتحملي شرايط ترانيم وافلام من النت ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



rowis قال:


> *وياتري حضرتك مش بتحملي شرايط ترانيم وافلام من النت ؟؟؟
> *​



طبعا بحمل ترانيم 
لكن الصراحة افلام لا 
لكن الموضوع هنا بيتكلم عن رفع الاعمال ف وقت غير صحيح 
يعنى العمل يكون لسة ف بداية تسويقه وواحد ياخد العمل وينشره ع النت 
وطبعا اكيد مبحملش الاعمال الجديدة وبشترى شرايط ترانيم عادى خالص وافلام برده عادى 
وبرده بحمل من ع النت بس مش كل حاجة على حسب احتياجى 
يعنى انا فاكرة انى بسمع شريط المس ايدينا ونفسى يكون عندى ع الجهاز عشان اعمل ترنيمة منه كليب او اسمع ترنيمة معينة بتسلمس قلبى ولاقيته فعلا وحملته لكن طبعا كان بعد نزول الشريط بحوالى تلات سنين وكمان انا ساعة اما جبته مكنش اول اما نزل السوق كان بعد نزوله تقريبا بسنتين 
وكمان برفع شرايط ترانيم وترانيم منفردة وكمان ترانيم منزلتش فى شرايط 
بس ده بناء على طلب المرنم نفسه هو عامل الترنيمة دية عشان ينزلها ع النت مش يحطها فى شريط ... هو ده طلبه 
واول شريط نزلته ع المنتدى كنت منزلة قبليه ترنمتين بس من الشريط وبعدها بشهور نزلت الشريط فعلا كامل وده بعد اما استأذنت صاحب الشريط 

اظن ان هدف الموضوع واضح 
ان حرام يتم سرقة عمل من حد تعب فيه وينشره ع النت فى لحظة تسويقه 
وده فعلا حصل وبالزات الايام دى
اتمنى انك تشارك معانا برأيك  ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> ياما بنقابل ناس على النت برة مصر ومش لاقيين اى افلام او ترانيم جديدة
> هههههههه اما بالنسبه للشريط فهو موجود فى كل المنتديات التانيه
> لكن عندنا ممنوع



 عموما يا جورج الينك اللى انا حطاه ده عليه اراء ناس كتير واراء من داخل الوسط 
لو حبيت ادخله 
انا مبتكلمش عشان حاجة انا بتكلم بس عشان حرام حد يتعب فى حاجة وحد ياخدها على الجاهز عشان يخدم بيها 
واظن لو انت تعبت فى حاجة وحد من غير علمك اخدها ونشرها ع النت هتزعل 
ولو قلت بقصد الخدمة 
تفتكر ربنا هيقبل خدمة واحد اخدها من صاحبها بدون علمه عشان ينشرها بهدف الخدمة ؟
وتفتكر ربنا ممكن ينسى انه سرق عشان كان هدفه الخدمة ؟
لو كده ممكن اى حد يسرق ظروفه صعبة ربنا هيسامحه وهيعزره 
لكن ربنا قايل انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان 
انا وضعت الموضوع عشان الناس تفهم الحقيقة واللى الناس اللى داخل الوسط بتعانى منه 
لو فيه محبة فعلا فى قلب كل واحد فينا هيعمل اللى عليه عشان يريح غيره 
ربنا معاكم والمنتدى ده انا بحبه اوى لانه بيعطى الحقوق لكل حاجة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## zezza (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

شكرا يا هوكا على الموضوع و التنبيه 
و على غيرتك على ما يخص المسيح و المسيحية 
و انا معاكى يا قمر فى اللى بتقوليه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*




> عموما يا جورج الينك اللى انا حطاه ده عليه اراء ناس كتير واراء من داخل الوسط
> لو حبيت ادخله
> انا مبتكلمش عشان حاجة انا بتكلم بس عشان حرام حد يتعب فى حاجة وحد ياخدها على الجاهز عشان يخدم بيها
> واظن لو انت تعبت فى حاجة وحد من غير علمك اخدها ونشرها ع النت هتزعل
> ...


على فكرة كلامك انا مش معترض عليه 
بس فيه نقطة مهمه 
احنا لو هنحط اللى يتسمح لينا بيه بس  هتلاقى مفيش ولا موضوع على المنتدى 
لان محدش بيدى حاجة ببلاش خصوصا الافلام 
المفروض يكون فيه مدة محددة  بعد نزول الشريط او الفيلم يتم السماح تلقائيا بوضع الميديا دى على النت من غير تصريح من اصحابها
مثلا بعد نزولها بشهرين او تلاته 
او اى رقم يتم الاتفاق عليه 
ويرضى جميع الاطراف 
لكن مش معقوله ابقا حاطط الشريط بتاريخ 12/2/2008 ولغايه دلوقتى مش حاطط الشريط على المنتدى لان المنتج قال اول ما هيتم السماح بوضع الشريط هنبلغكم 
ونفس المنتج اما راح المنتديات التانيه قال شيلو الشريط راحو حاذفين المداخله بتاعته 
وعملو ودن من طين والتانيه من عجين 
بس مين يقدر يوحد المنتجين والملحنين وكل اصحاب الاعمال دى مع مستخدمى الانترنت  هو دة السؤال ؟؟؟


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> على فكرة كلامك انا مش معترض عليه
> بس فيه نقطة مهمه
> احنا لو هنحط اللى يتسمح لينا بيه بس  هتلاقى مفيش ولا موضوع على المنتدى
> لان محدش بيدى حاجة ببلاش خصوصا الافلام
> ...


 المشكلة مش فى الملحن خالص ولا الموزع 
المشكلة ف المنتج  ... وكل شخصية منتج بتختلف عن غيره وكل تفكير منتج بيختلف برده عن غيره 
محدش من المنتجين يقدر يمنح حق اى  حد ان يرفع حاجة ع النت 
لانهم كده بيمنعوا اللى خارج مصر من الاستمتاع بالاعمال دى وده انا ضده 
وف نفس الوقت محدش يقدر يرد على السؤال ده غير منتج فعلا 
وانت عندك حق ف الحتة دى بجد 
وانا هحاول اجيب رد من منتج فى الحتة دى
ولو فيه اى استفسار تانى ياريت تقوله  ​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

سامحنى انا معاك ان لاازم ميكنش فى سرقة لااكن مهما قلت المواقع الكتير الى بتنزل الاعمال دىماهاش زنب لاانها مش هى الى بتسرق الفرد الى بينزل العمل هو الى استباح  السرقة وهو فاكر كدة انة بيقدم خدمة لااكن لما يعرف ويصحى ضميرة هيبطل صلى من اجلة وربنا يبارك اعمال المجتهدين


----------



## ramy9000 (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*

متهايلى الموضوع مش هايتحل


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> سامحنى انا معاك ان لاازم ميكنش فى سرقة لااكن مهما قلت المواقع الكتير الى بتنزل الاعمال دىماهاش زنب لاانها مش هى الى بتسرق الفرد الى بينزل العمل هو الى استباح  السرقة وهو فاكر كدة انة بيقدم خدمة لااكن لما يعرف ويصحى ضميرة هيبطل صلى من اجلة وربنا يبارك اعمال المجتهدين



 انا عارفة ان المواقع مالهاش ذنب 
بس برده لازم يكون فيه وعى للبيترفع ع الموقع الدينى 
وفعلا دلوقتى المشكلة دى بتتناقش بين السارق والمنتجين بس المشكلة هو معتبر ومقتنع تماما ان دى خدمة وانه مبيعملش حاجة غلط  

لكن واجبنا احنا اننا نمنع اللى بيحصل ده اننا نتكلم ونقول 
يعنى اما حد يلاقى عمل جديد يقول للادارة ان العمل ده جديد 
او حتى تنبه اللى رافع الحاجة دى 

يارب  بجد يارب المشكلة دى تتحل 
ميرسى لرأيك ووجهة نظرك ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا جماعة بجد ياريت نحط ايدينا فى ايد بعض ونوقف المهزلة دى .... ارجوا الجميع يدخل لان بجد الموضوع خطير جدااااااا*



ramy9000 قال:


> متهايلى الموضوع مش هايتحل



  صلى انه يتحل وان ضمير كل واحد بيرفع الحاجات فى وقت غير صحيح ان ضميره يصحى 

ميرسى اوى اوى لوجهة نظرك​


----------

